# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Giúp em cách kết nối camera với điện thoại hoặc lap

## danga

chào các pác! tình hình là nhà em vừa mở cái shop bán đồ con con. mà e cũng không trực tiếp bán, chỉ thuê con em họ nó bán hộ nên cũng yên tâm đi làm. dù vậy đi đâu vẫn muốn quan sát xem quán xá thế nào (đứa con tinh thần mà [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]). các pác có cách nào kết nối cái iphone với camera ko chỉ em với? em đang tính làm 1 cái để giám sát tình hình quán xá trong lúc đang ở trên cty. cảm ơn anh em nhiều!

----------


## tungbkhd

cái này thì có thể search camera ip. nó có thể giúp cho mình xem dc hình ảnh trên đó lúc nào cũng dc. bạn xem kết nối điện thoại hay lap được không, cũng hok rành lắm.

----------


## haibang510

*bạn tham khảo tại đây nhé:* [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

*hiện nay, việc trao đổi thông tin bằng hình ảnh và âm thanh qua mạng lan hoặc internet đã trở nên phổ biến. tuỳ theo tốc độ truyền dữ liệu trên mạng mà ta chọn các thiết bị ghi hình phù hợp. đối với mạng lan hay mạng internet sử dụng dịch vụ truy cập băng thông rộng adsl thì bạn có thể chọn thiết bị ip camera làm thiết bị ghi hình. 

câu hỏi đặt ra ở đây là tại sao phải chọn thiết bị ip camera mà không chọn webcam. ip camera thực sự là một thiết bị mạng được tích hợp một trình điều khiển riêng, cho phép nhiều người có thể xem hình ảnh cùng 1 lúc thông qua trình duyệt web.* *

 
​trong chuyên đề này tôi sẽ giới thiệu cách thiết lập một hệ thống quan sát từ xa bằng các ip camera (ip 7135, pz 6122 và pt7135) của hãng vivotek. 

lắp đặt 

b1: xác định vị trí đặt camera, khoan và bắt giá đỡ, lắp camera vào giá đỡ. 

b2: nối ip camera với hub/switch bắng cáp mạng utp-rj45 cùng lớp mạng, kể cả setup ip camera dùng wireless. 

b3: cấp điện cho ip camera (xem kỹ nguồn được cấp trên camera). 
sau khi thực hiện xong trên ip camera sẽ sáng 2 đèn, đèn đỏ sáng hẳn là báo được cấp điện, đèn lan bật sáng màu xanh khi tín hiệu kết nối với mạng tốt, đèn xanh sẽ bắt đầu nhấp nháy cho biết camera được nhận ip. nếu không có kết quả trên thì kiểm tra lại hệ thống mạng. 

phần cấu hình camera xem tại chỗ (lan)

b4: đưa đĩa cd rom đi kèm vào máy tính đã nối mạng, chế độ autorun sẽ kích họat trình quản lý cài đặt trên đĩa. 

b5: cài đặt chương trình wizard. nhấn vào software utility> nhấn vào installation wizard>next> chọn đường dẫn> next> finish. 

b6: cài đặt chương trình st3402. tương tự như trên, đặt password phần mềm của root. 

b7: từ desktop vi tính> chọn double click intallation wizard> dò tìm ip camera> hiển thị ip camera> check vào ô cần thay đổi ip camera đó> chọn ô setup> next> bỏ check reset ip address at next boot> quy ip cần thay đổi camera về ip trong mạng switch/hub> next>apply>link to selected device(s). 

vd: ip camera: 192.168.1.195 sm:255.255.255.0 
default gateway:192.168.1.1 

chú ý: 
nếu search không thấy ip ta lấy cáp chéo nối ipcamera tới pc. từ máy vi tính> quy giá trị ip của máy tính cùng lớp với ip camera. 
vd: ip máy tính: 192.168.0.118 
ip camera: 192.168.0.99 

b8: từ máy vi tính> quy giá trị ip của máy tính trở lại ban đầu (theo switch/hub) 
vd: http://192.168.1.118 

b9: để xem hình ảnh ip camera trong lan. ta gõ trực tiếp ip camera. 
vd: http://192.168.1.195 

b10: trong giao diện web của ip camera, ta nhớ kíck hiển thị activex. như vậy đã xem được tại chỗ. 
phần cấu hình camera xem từ xa (wan) 

b1: khai báo tên hostname. nhiều trang web miễn phí đăng kí như dyndns, no-ip….. vd: http://dyndns.org. đăng ký tài khỏan, sau đó xác nhận trong mail, rồi tạo tên hostname trong dyndns. lưu ý: mỗi địa điểm thuê bao đường truyền adsl ta chỉ cấp một tên hostname. chỗ khác thì tên hostname khác. 

b2: đặt tên hostname vào modem router trong mục dynamic dns (ddns). vd: router draytek 

 
​b3: mở (nat) port của modem router.tùy theo modem router mà nat. vd: khai báo port cho pt7135 giao thức tcp và router draytek 

 

 
​b4: kiểm tra ngòai mạng. ta ra ngòai mạng, hoặc thuê bao đường truyền khác nhập tên hostname[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]ort 
vd: http://buyer.homeip.net:7137


*

----------


## anhchjnhnb

không biết có được không ? thử xem [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## huahien

*được thì phải "**thanks**" đấy nhá !* :whistling:

----------


## chongthamhp

vâng! em cũng cảm ơn các pác có phần trợ giúp. nhưng xét về hàng cnghe thì em mù tịt! các pác có lòng thì nói rõ hơn 1 phát. em nghe người ta bảo dùng camera ip nhưng nó là như thế nào và hoạt động ra sao? hiện có thằng nào cung cấp mà uy tín thì cho e cái info với [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] các pác thông cảm vì e gà quá [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## drspillerseo

> chào các pác! tình hình là nhà em vừa mở cái shop bán đồ con con. mà e cũng không trực tiếp bán, chỉ thuê con em họ nó bán hộ nên cũng yên tâm đi làm. dù vậy đi đâu vẫn muốn quan sát xem quán xá thế nào (đứa con tinh thần mà [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]). các pác có cách nào kết nối cái iphone với camera ko chỉ em với? em đang tính làm 1 cái để giám sát tình hình quán xá trong lúc đang ở trên cty. cảm ơn anh em nhiều!


chào các chiến hữu.
vấn đề của bạn đúng vào lĩnh vực mình đang làm việc nè, hiện tại mình cũng đang đi lắp ráp và cài đặt xem camera qua mạng(lan và mạng internet) trong đó có cả xem qua điện thoai nữa.
bầy giờ càng ngày người ta chuộng dùng việc lắp camera ip để theo dõi, giám sát các cửa hàng,cty đó bạn à. nói chung là sau khi láp ráp & cài đặt thì bạn có thể xem camera ở cửa hàng bạn ở bất cứ đâu có mạng.
. nếu bạn cần trợ giúpt hì liên hệ nhé! ko bít bạn ở đâu?

----------


## honglinh

thằng camera ip này mình cũng chỉ mới dùng hơn tháng nay của vnpt cung cấp. cũng tạm được. thế pác muốn hỏi là hỏi về cái gì? pác cứ vào đây tự tìm hiểu đi, hàng của vnpt nên cũng an tâm:www.tele.com.vn

----------


## anhlinh123

cái này thì có thể search camera ip. nó có thể giúp cho mình xem dc hình ảnh trên đó lúc nào cũng dc. bạn xem kết nối điện thoại hay lap được không, cũng hok rành lắm.


__________________
| lam web mien phi | tu thiet ke trang web | cty thiet ke web | thiết kế web | dịch vụ quản lý website

----------


## kettrinh

> *bạn tham khảo tại đây nhé:* [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> 
> *hiện nay, việc trao đổi thông tin bằng hình ảnh và âm thanh qua mạng lan hoặc internet đã trở nên phổ biến. tuỳ theo tốc độ truyền dữ liệu trên mạng mà ta chọn các thiết bị ghi hình phù hợp. đối với mạng lan hay mạng internet sử dụng dịch vụ truy cập băng thông rộng adsl thì bạn có thể chọn thiết bị ip camera làm thiết bị ghi hình. 
> 
> câu hỏi đặt ra ở đây là tại sao phải chọn thiết bị ip camera mà không chọn webcam. ip camera thực sự là một thiết bị mạng được tích hợp một trình điều khiển riêng, cho phép nhiều người có thể xem hình ảnh cùng 1 lúc thông qua trình duyệt web.* *
> 
>  
> ​
> trong chuyên đề này tôi sẽ giới thiệu cách thiết lập một hệ thống quan sát từ xa bằng các ip camera (ip 7135, pz 6122 và pt7135) của hãng vivotek. 
> ...





> chào các chiến hữu.
> vấn đề của bạn đúng vào lĩnh vực mình đang làm việc nè, hiện tại mình cũng đang đi lắp ráp và cài đặt xem camera qua mạng(lan và mạng internet) trong đó có cả xem qua điện thoai nữa.
> bầy giờ càng ngày người ta chuộng dùng việc lắp camera ip để theo dõi, giám sát các cửa hàng,cty đó bạn à. nói chung là sau khi láp ráp & cài đặt thì bạn có thể xem camera ở cửa hàng bạn ở bất cứ đâu có mạng.
> . nếu bạn cần trợ giúpt hì liên hệ nhé! ko bít bạn ở đâu?





> pác gọi cho số này sẽ biết rõ thôi:
> 
> hỗ trợ kỹ thuật tất cả các ngày trong tuần thông qua tổng đài hỗ trợ khách hàng:
> 1900 1570
> 
> hoặc điện thoại trực tiếp tới số: 08 3979 7568-08 666 030 68
> 
> bonus cho pác một số thông tin để tiện dò tìm trang chủ www.tele.com.vn, trang xem demo dich vụ (có cả username và pass): http://tele.com.vn/security/15-megacameraprice.html; và trang hỏi đáp: http://tele.com.vn/qa/w/


như vậy là vẫn phải có đầu ghi à các pác?

megacamera là gì vậy bro ơi, em thấy bên kim phượng hoàng ghi vậy. so với avtech thì hàng nào ngon hơn?

----------


## anhvan

> như vậy là vẫn phải có đầu ghi à các pác?
> 
> megacamera là gì vậy bro ơi, em thấy bên kim phượng hoàng ghi vậy. so với avtech thì hàng nào ngon hơn?


mình không cần phải tốn thêm khoản tiền mua đầu ghi vì khi mình sử dụng megacamera thì mình sẽ được cấp 1 tài khoản user và pass để đăng nhập xem trực tiếp hay xem nhật ký khi mình cần xem lại

----------


## remcuaminhdang

> mình không cần phải tốn thêm khoản tiền mua đầu ghi vì khi mình sử dụng megacamera thì mình sẽ được cấp 1 tài khoản user và pass để đăng nhập xem trực tiếp hay xem nhật ký khi mình cần xem lại


vậy là đỡ tốn dc cái đầu ghi rồi. nhưng quan trọng là lưu trên sever của họ thì có lưu được lâu không?

mà em có đọc trong cái www.tele.com.vn, họ nói là có báo động đột nhập bằng sms hoặc mail. vậy là thế nào, ae giúp phát

----------


## ithongminh

> vậy là đỡ tốn dc cái đầu ghi rồi. nhưng quan trọng là lưu trên sever của họ thì có lưu được lâu không?
> 
> mà em có đọc trong cái www.tele.com.vn, họ nói là có báo động đột nhập bằng sms hoặc mail. vậy là thế nào, ae giúp phát


thông thường thì lưu là 3 ngày nhưng nếu mình yêu cầu thì dc tối đa là 8 ngày tùy vào gói dịch vụ mà mình đăng ký.
tức là nếu có nhu cầu cảnh báo xâm nhập trái phép qua tin nhắn thi khi cài đặt sẽ cài đặt chức năng đó.khi cài đặt chức năng này, nếu có hình ảnh động nằm trong góc quay của camera thì nó tự động gửi sms.

----------


## vietglobal

> vậy là đỡ tốn dc cái đầu ghi rồi. nhưng quan trọng là lưu trên sever của họ thì có lưu được lâu không?
> 
> mà em có đọc trong cái www.tele.com.vn, họ nói là có báo động đột nhập bằng sms hoặc mail. vậy là thế nào, ae giúp phát


thông thường thì lưu đựoc 3 ngày nếu mình yêu cầu về đọan video nào đó thì tối đa lưu trữ là 8 ngày.tùy vào gói dv mà mình đăng ký sử dụng thôi.
tức là nếu có nhu cầu cảnh báo xâm nhập trái phép qua tin nhắn thi khi cài đặt sẽ cài đặt chức năng đó.khi cài đặt chức năng này, nếu có hình ảnh động nằm trong góc quay của camera thì nó tự động gửi mail hay tin nhăn vào đt

----------


## slight_wind01

> vậy là đỡ tốn dc cái đầu ghi rồi. nhưng quan trọng là lưu trên sever của họ thì có lưu được lâu không?
> 
> mà em có đọc trong cái www.tele.com.vn, họ nói là có báo động đột nhập bằng sms hoặc mail. vậy là thế nào, ae giúp phát


thông thường thì lưu đựoc 3 ngày nếu mình yêu cầu về đọan video nào đó thì tối đa lưu trữ là 8 ngày.tùy vào gói dv mà mình đăng ký sử dụng thôi.
tức là nếu có nhu cầu cảnh báo xâm nhập trái phép qua tin nhắn thi khi cài đặt sẽ cài đặt chức năng đó.khi cài đặt chức năng này, nếu có hình ảnh động nằm trong góc quay của camera thì nó tự động gửi mail hay tin nhăn vào đt

----------


## phamhuanmko

> vậy là đỡ tốn dc cái đầu ghi rồi. nhưng quan trọng là lưu trên sever của họ thì có lưu được lâu không?
> 
> mà em có đọc trong cái www.tele.com.vn, họ nói là có báo động đột nhập bằng sms hoặc mail. vậy là thế nào, ae giúp phát


thông thường thì lưu đựoc 3 ngày nếu mình yêu cầu về đọan video nào đó thì tối đa lưu trữ là 8 ngày.tùy vào gói dv mà mình đăng ký sử dụng thôi.
tức là nếu có nhu cầu cảnh báo xâm nhập trái phép qua tin nhắn thi khi cài đặt sẽ cài đặt chức năng đó.khi cài đặt chức năng này, nếu có hình ảnh động nằm trong góc quay của camera thì nó tự động gửi mail hay tin nhăn vào đt

----------


## minhphuc0101

thông thường thì lưu đựoc 3 ngày nếu mình yêu cầu về đọan video nào đó thì tối đa lưu trữ là 8 ngày.tùy vào gói dv mà mình đăng ký sử dụng thôi.
tức là nếu có nhu cầu cảnh báo xâm nhập trái phép qua tin nhắn thi khi cài đặt sẽ cài đặt chức năng đó.khi cài đặt chức năng này, nếu có hình ảnh động nằm trong góc quay của camera thì nó tự động gửi mail hay tin nhăn vào đt

----------


## sgtpsibin

> thông thường thì lưu đựoc 3 ngày nếu mình yêu cầu về đọan video nào đó thì tối đa lưu trữ là 8 ngày.tùy vào gói dv mà mình đăng ký sử dụng thôi.
> tức là nếu có nhu cầu cảnh báo xâm nhập trái phép qua tin nhắn thi khi cài đặt sẽ cài đặt chức năng đó.khi cài đặt chức năng này, nếu có hình ảnh động nằm trong góc quay của camera thì nó tự động gửi mail hay tin nhăn vào đt


em nối qua iphone coi nó có lag ko pác? mà mình điều chỉnh chế độ cảnh báo dc hok?

----------


## hongquang014

> em nối qua iphone coi nó có lag ko pác? mà mình điều chỉnh chế độ cảnh báo dc hok?


ban có thể giới hạn khu vực cảnh báo chuyển động, ví dụ chỉ cảnh báo khi có chuyển động ở khu vực cửa chính hay cửa phụ mà không cần cảnh báo toàn khu vực camera quay.

----------


## canhosaigon

bạn nào có bảng giá share ra đây cho ace cùng tham khảo nha

----------


## traveldatviet

đã lắp, sẽ rp cho các bro sau [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## phuongnam

> bạn nào có bảng giá share ra đây cho ace cùng tham khảo nha


đây là bảng giá và mẫu mã lun nek pác 

pác vào đây xem bảng giá: =http://tele.com.vn/security/15-megacameraprice.html


còn đây là hiệu: ]http://tele.com.vn/security/16-camera-list.html

----------

